# How did they make this finish?



## beanbag (Nov 27, 2021)

Knife is a Shiro Kamo stainless kurouchi on Aogami Super.
AS has vertical grind lines
Stainless cladding is matte
Kurouchi is probably "fake" and applied thru some process

Anyway, I am wondering what is the order of operations that they used, or even what those operations are. I'm guessing that there is some chemical that etches stainless but not Aogami Super nor the kurouchi finish?


----------



## esoo (Nov 27, 2021)

I suspect it’s a bead blast on the stainless.


----------



## McMan (Nov 27, 2021)

Yup, looks like sandblast (or some other blasting medium), which is fairly common (and a helluva a lot quicker than a stone kasumi).
This would come after the knife is ground. You can see some of the vertical scratches are "covered" by the sandblast.
KU, if applied, would likely come before sandblast, so that the sandblast can hug the KU-line on the bladeroad.
Caveat--as to order, this is just what makes sense to me. I don't have any knowledge of Kamo's order of operations, and I imagine different makers could get along just fine by placing the steps in different order.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 28, 2021)

how do you sandblast and hit neither the kurouchi nor Aogami Super?


----------



## refcast (Nov 28, 2021)

beanbag said:


> how do you sandblast and hit neither the kurouchi nor Aogami Super?



The blade comes from heat treat with kurouchi. I presume they grind the blade road, which removes the kurouchi. Then they put a template or cover over the KU. Then they media blast all the grind, then a little above it to hide the grind marks.

The aogami super is harder than the media, so it is not scratched.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 28, 2021)

beanbag said:


> how do you sandblast and hit neither the kurouchi nor Aogami Super?



Don't let the term "blast" fool you. It can be quite precise.


----------

